# New Kindle Owner (and I made screensavers!!)



## DefyingGravity (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello, everyone!

I am a longtime lurker on this board, but I finally up and registered since I'm now a new Kindle owner! I've been talking about getting this thing since the K1 was first announced (in fact, I had even preordered one, but then chickened out and canceled.) I just haven't had the guts to take the plunge which is besides the fact I still have a pile of about 30 books to read and didn't want to buy the kindle until it at least had a dent in it! My parents got me the K2 for Christmas though, so no more back and forth with me! And now that I'm finally out of law school and firmly planted in the "real world" (ugh!) I will actually have time to read!

I've purchased myself the Decalgirl skin in Sacred and the Oberon Chasing Hounds cover in Wine. I can't wait for them to get here! I hope they look good together.


















I've also just finished the screensaver hack, and made myself a new set of screensavers. I'm pretty proud of the way they turned out (thanks to NogDog's script) and wanted to share since there seems to be a lot of Disney lovers on the board. They do seem to show up a little dark on the screen, but I'm still happy with them! I'm just trying to figure out how to lessen the ghosting.

A word of caution about these screensavers - I love fine art and I love Disney (I'm actually a seasonal Cast Member in WDW). I DID NOT do any of these illustrations - they are just some of my favorites from deviantart.com. I don't remember now who the artists are, so I do apologize for that! (The second Princess and the Frog one is an official Disney image, not from Deviantart. I still think it fits the theme, though!)

Here they are!



Thanks for having me, and I can't wait to start enjoying my new Kindle!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooooh!  I want the pic of Belle reading!!  Disney SS of the character reading is my fav!!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Dec 28, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Ooooh! I want the pic of Belle reading!! Disney SS of the character reading is my fav!!


Once more screencaps come out from "The Princess and the Frog" you'll probably be able to get one of the characters reading (or at least posing with a book) since the book has a few scenes in the film!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Haha I like that one too KindleKay


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

I love your screensaver!  Cracks me up that it's all pretty princesses. . .and Gaston.  I think Steevin Love is one of the artists.  Are you on laughingplace.com by any chance?

I also love the skin and cover you chose.  Congratulations on your new kindle!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Dec 28, 2009)

threeundertwo said:


> I love your screensaver! Cracks me up that it's all pretty princesses. . .and Gaston. I think Steevin Love is one of the artists.


Haha, I know! That makes me laugh too, but again - the image fit the theme. Actually Gaston is one of my favorite images from the bunch - in color it's even better!



threeundertwo said:


> Are you on laughingplace.com by any chance?


I am, but I really don't go there that often. I hang out most at intercot!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Dec 28, 2009)

My decal came today! I got it on pretty easily except that I stretch out the decal around the toggle so there's a little ridge. It's not bad, and I love the way it looks! I can't wait for my cover to come in.










And...I might decal my ipod and my laptop since I like the way it looks so much! LOL!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

If you use your hairdryer on warm setting over the streched out part, I hear that it will shrink back up again....I tried it once on a VERY stretched out skin and it worked some but the skin was usedd severely stretched out so it wasn't too great.  For your small part, I bet it would work super!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey, Ms. Gravity, ( )

Have you read











?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oooh! I love the one of Meg! It's so hard to find her.


----------



## FallenSeraph (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the one of esmeralda! I have disney over my kindle too but i couldn't fine Esmeralda anywhere! No my collection is complete thanks!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> Haha I like that one too KindleKay


Your avi was my very first Kindle (gen 1) screensaver!!! It has a special place in my heart and still a special place on my K2


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Not bad for a first try


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I love them! I'm not typically a huge Disney nut, but something about the way they look in black and white on the Kindle really draws me to them.


----------



## redboxcar (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello.  =)

I'm new and I was searching "Disney" and stumbled upon this thread.  I just want to say that I love those screensavers!

And I'm also a new Kindle owner.  Well, it arrives tomorrow, but I can't wait!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

redboxcar said:


> Hello. =)
> 
> I'm new and I was searching "Disney" and stumbled upon this thread. I just want to say that I love those screensavers!
> 
> And I'm also a new Kindle owner. Well, it arrives tomorrow, but I can't wait!


Welcome, redboxcar! Glad you found us! If you like you can go over to the Introductions and Welcomes area and introduce yourself. That way more of us can greet and get to know you.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

redboxcar said:


> Hello. =)
> 
> I'm new and I was searching "Disney" and stumbled upon this thread. I just want to say that I love those screensavers!
> 
> And I'm also a new Kindle owner. Well, it arrives tomorrow, but I can't wait!


The last 2 posts currently in the following thread are all Disney Screensavers RedBoxcar. and I am pretty sure if you hunt through the many many pages in that thread, there are more Disney ones.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.msg417676.html#msg417676


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

i love this thread


----------

